# .905 leaked update



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Guess there is a leaked update to .905
Here is the link

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/mo...e-pulled-cheesecake-server-your-pleasure.html


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Didn't they just officially announce 904?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommybot (Apr 29, 2012)

i dont think they ever officially announced 904 it was a leak (maybe i'm just out of the loop)


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

904 is still in testing. It is an official test though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgs_piece (Jun 27, 2011)

Since 904 was an official test, will there be a way to go straight to the official OTA from 5.9.904 once it is released?


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

I believe 904 has been scrapped for 905 - since 905 has been pulled from motorola's servers and is now floating around on the interwebs. 905 shows up when using the cheesecake app if you are on 902. 904 was never "officially" announced - it was found just like 905 - via cheesecake.


----------

